# Strong dog leashes



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey this might be a dumb post/question. But I was wondering do you guys know any strong leashes? My pup has snapped a leash trying to get a squirrel. He doesn't pull hard when we walk but if a squirrel comes he pulls like crazy to get it. Trying to work on that but I need a leash that won't break.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

What kind of leash do you use? We use the retractable leashes for our dogs and Cain has snapped one before. But that was his puppy one, for small dogs because he was so little. It had a retractable thin lead thing. We have upgraded him to a medium one that has a braided thick strap that retracts in. My mother in law used it for her mastiffs and when they passed she gave me it for my baby boy. He's 8 months and chases squirrels also and pulls hard but this one has stood pretty strong for him.


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

I use some chain leash from petco. I don't think it will last long though.








Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

I also have this one

Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Grrrip Big Dog Leash

thats the one i use for Odin, i like it cuz it has a short handle too. very thick with a good clasp. if u ever get ahold of Trevor from Nizmo's he can make u a custome leash too to match ur collar. that would be a good choice cuz he double layers his leashes....


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

The chain or nylon one? If the chain I guess I'll stick with it. Wasn't sure if it would last since most petco or pet store supplies are good quality 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Those chain leads with leather strap are good leads for the most part can't speak for the ones from petco but, they are from my local feed store. The best leashes I've found are either a horse lead rope










The actual best one I have found I will have to take a picture of because I can't find them online anywhere. We bought ours at the UKC World Hunt(****) when we went with my father-in-law.


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh alright thanks for the info. I think I might go with horse rope lead you mentioned. But of course I'll have to get it after this storm is over 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

MSK said:


> Those chain leads with leather strap are good leads for the most part can't speak for the ones from petco but, they are from my local feed store. The best leashes I've found are either a horse lead rope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of horse lead ropes. That's a good idea. My dad buys all his leashes at the **** hunts(that's what he likes to do) they've never failed him. And his dog is a puller big time.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Correction on my Last post that supposed to say PKC World Hunt not UKC.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Cain's Mom said:


> I never thought of horse lead ropes. That's a good idea. My dad buys all his leashes at the **** hunts(that's what he likes to do) they've never failed him. And his dog is a puller big time.


Yea all our best leashes come from the World hunts they are part chain with nylon top has another clasp on the handle that you can either hook to the center of the lead for a bigger handle even has a ring around the nylon to make sort of a slip lead.

You can sort of see it in this pic


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That's exactly what my dad has and what I've grown up using with my dogs. I love them. We don't have a fenced yard so the retractable leash works good for us at our house. But I need to get something for when we go somewhere. He pulls on the one we have and he pulls so hard that when it's locked he can get a couple extra inches haha.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MSK said:


> Those chain leads with leather strap are good leads for the most part can't speak for the ones from petco but, they are from my local feed store. The best leashes I've found are either a horse lead rope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Greatest thing ever! If you want it shorter just buy a "gripper thing" like the one holding the clasp on and fold the end at the length you want, Gripper thing it on, cut the extra off and tada leash with handle. You may be able to buy them shorter who knows. Not me. Anyhow they are very easy on the hands and are made for horses so very durable and same as what you would pay for a good lead, actually less than some.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Bulldog Supply Company has strong leashes. Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

I make mine out of 3/8 or 1/2 inch rope and they work good. I've dragged hogs 200+ pounds with them and so far they've held up just fine. They work good for leading dogs too.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Heavy Duty Canine Supplies

these are the best collars and leashes ive found.. they are all guaranteed and made by good honest people


----------

